# Naked covered in oats?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

OK not really supernatural but.......WTF

*Sheriff's Deputies Make Bizarre Arrest*
Wednesday September 6, 2006

Santa Barbara County sheriff's deputies come across a bizarre encounter at La Purisima Mission in Lompoc.

Around midnight they found a 69-year-old Huntington beach man naked and covered in oats.

Deputies say the man had covered himself in olive oil, rolled around in oats and allowed the horses at the mission to lick him clean. He apparently told deputies this has always been a fantasy of his and drove up from the Los Angeles area to play it out.

Alfred Thomas Steven was cited and released for trespassing, animal cruelty and sexually assaulting an animal.

:zombie:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Ack...people never cease to come up with new ways to disgust me.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

O.M.G. lolololol

i tend to look at his thought process........now you know he had to have planned this out to some degree.........i mean he had to go buy the oil and oats if he didn't have them on hand...........and then he actually had to drive to the where the horses were...........what was going on in his brain to make him think that this was a good idea??? did it never occur to him that he might get caught?

sheesh


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hmmmm...this is giving me ideas that doesn't involve horses in any way...


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lmao...........easy Sin


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Now that is what I call getting a taste of nuts and honey. Thank God the Honey Nut Cheerios bee wan't around.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey DT, reminds of a conversation we had last night....

Roolin' you in latex? LOL

Feeling better this morning?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Hey DT, reminds of a conversation we had last night....
> 
> Roolin' you in latex? LOL
> 
> Feeling better this morning?


Yes, I do but not because you rolled me in latex.


----------

